# Does fungicide damage roses



## Zac (Apr 11, 2007)

The past week I have been spraying crabapple trees with Banner Max. One home owner asked if the spray effects roses. I told him "no, it should not effect roses at all." He says that his roses have been kind of funky ever since he started having his tree sprayed. I kept thinking about this through-out the day and I remeber other people asking me this same question. So I read the label, and roses was labeled to be sprayed for 3 different fungal diseases. But then it reads not to spray geraniums or begonias. I don't know alot about roses, and the timing to spray. Just wondering if anyone else has had damaged roses from fungicide.


----------



## woodville (Apr 11, 2007)

I have been using banner for a number of years on both crabapple and roses with no ill effects. Banner is one of the few products that I know of that has the least amount of possible plant injury issues. I treat a wide variety of roses and have had great success in controlling blackspot especially. We had a client complain last year about disease on her roses for the first time. After checking the tech's notes It turned out he wasn't treating the roses at all. I was treating the property for the previous three years and the roses were always in top shape and I would only mist them as I walked by once every four weeks for three months.


----------



## Ed Roland (Apr 11, 2007)

Zac said:


> He says that his roses have been kind of funky ever since he started having his tree sprayed. I kept thinking about this through-out the day and I remeber other people asking me this same question.  So I read the label, and roses was labeled to be sprayed for 3 different fungal diseases. But then it reads not to spray geraniums or begonias. I don't know alot about roses, and the timing to spray. Just wondering if anyone else has had damaged roses from fungicide.



You can damage roses with fungicide if the pressure is too high and u blast them or, possibly, hort. oil is in the tank interupting transpiration. Lots of ways, really.

Homeowners will sometimes spray herbicide out of the same container they spray insecti/fungicides. 

At the proper dilution rate Banner should be absolutely safe for rose foliage.


----------



## BonsaiJedi (Apr 13, 2007)

> He says that his roses have been kind of funky ever since he started having his tree sprayed. QUOTE]
> 
> Define "funky" if you could.
> Banner can have some growth regulating properties but it isn't likely you'd see them that quickly. Is this the first year the crabs were sprayed?


----------



## Zac (Apr 14, 2007)

This is the third year to spray the crab, and the homeowner told me that the roses were fine until that year when he first started with the spray. "Funky" was actually his words, the roses had not broken bud at the time I was there. A co-worker of mine says it is probably unrelated to the spray, that there has been a rose virus going around the last couple years. Thanks everyone for the input.


----------



## Ed Roland (Apr 14, 2007)

Could be a case of "funky cold madena".

get a 40 and some cheetohs on that plant immediately.  

I still say _Banner_ is safe if diluted properly and applied with reasonable pressure. Spend your time finding the true culprit and cross Banner off your list.


----------

